# HMS St John War ship



## Deebo (Jul 5, 2007)

This ship docked in Belfast a few weeks ago for the weekend.
The crew all canadian were very friendly and happy to pose























Cheers, Dee


----------



## sayambhu (Jul 6, 2007)

wow ! very nice


----------

